# Wind Turbines, New Models I've researched, some roof & balcony mountable.



## AzprepperGary (Jun 25, 2021)

Here are the different types I have researched, some are very cost affordable, and can be 3d printed. The main concerns I have about the first two is how long they will last in harsh conditions, like sun & extreme wind.

StarWind, YouTube video.

Archimedes, YouTube video.

Micro Wind Turbine - YouTube video. YouTube video of the 2000watt version.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

great videos!


----------



## nondakotagroer (Jan 11, 2022)

I found that that third video could be valuable to me. I have not taken the time to watch it thru, but I see info that could help. Thinking of supplies, I have a generator from a 1949 Allis WD40 to experiment with. Maybe not the lowest drag unit available but the cheapest for me. I am not able to 3D print, but could think of other ways for the blade.

aaaah, i should not find more things to think about....thanks for videos...i will keep it on the back burner


----------

